# looking into handgun hunting



## dogesco (Aug 27, 2012)

Im thinking about buying a revolver to hunt with this fall.

Just a basic, no frills setup with iron sights.

Im thinking 44 mag or 357. What is the minimum barrel length i should look into?

Im a bowhunter and will keep this just like bowhunting. Let them get close and wait for a good shot (no shots farther than 40 yards).

Im looking for a budget around 400$. Can it be done? What would you guys recommend i look into?

Thanks!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 27, 2012)

Look into a Ruger black hawk single action in .44mag, .41mag. Both are great and I believe u could find a nice one in your price range also a .45long colt is capable even a vaquero .357 with a longer barrel would be suitable as long as you put it in the right spot. Uberti makes some decent revolvers also. For a good price. I carry a smith revolvers but have a .45 long colt and a .44mag Blackhawk no complaints out of um and got both right in your price range. Barrel length the longer the harder to carry I would look into a 6in to 7.5in barrel IMO my smith has an 8 3/8in barrel and is a beast to carry sometimes.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with deast1988; I prefer .44 Magnum and use either a Smith & Wesson Model 629 with 4" tube, or Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package wih 4 5/8" tube. These allow magnum hunting loads, and 50 yard shots with either is not unreasonable with practice. Using .44 special loads convert either to "fun guns". I use my Predator as Bear backup. They are pricey if purchased new. I was blessed to get mine at a very fair price from an old shooting buddy who was diagnosed with terminal cancer, and desired to put his collection in the hands of outdoorsmen who would enjoy them, not leaving a burden behind for his wife who was not a "gun" person. Every time I clean or use it, I think of the times we shared and how long I admired that beautiful weapon. Hope you find one to meet your needs in line with your budget.


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

With that budget either shop hard for a used blackhawk or super blackhawk. I still see the occasional S&W model 19 or 686 close to that price. I like a 4-6 inch in 44 and 6 inch in 357. You shouldn't have a problem finding a ruger in that budget. Depending on your handgun experience you may not want to waste alot of time finding one. Some people can just grab one and go. I'm not that great so I like to start shooting from field positions a couple months out. I don't shoot alot each time out but I will shoot about 10 shots per gun I am hunting with every weekend from now till the first of the year. Good luck.


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2012)

I've bought a few guns from these guys.

This one would take care of your needs nicely.


http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ger+Super+Blackhawk+.44+4-58"+Blued,+Rosewood

Nothing wrong with the .41RemMag versions, either...it's just a bit harder to find ammo locally for.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 2, 2012)

IMHO....The Ruger Blackhawk or Super Blackhawk is probably the "best value" for the money , simple and extremely reliable...just replace the wooden grips w/pachmeyers and very comfy to shoot...The 44mag is prefered for me , the recoil is not as sharp/whippy as the 357..IMO....also like the 6" barrel easy to carry and not as much muzzle blast/flash as the shorter barrels

I like the S&W 629 and what I carry....a little more $$...but not my first "hunter pistol" either

Good Luck...Have fun and be safe!


----------



## guesswho (Sep 2, 2012)

I like my 5 1/2" Super Blackhawk, in 44 Mag.  The best thing about the Ruger is there is aftermarket parts and accessories of all kinds, and the holsters are plentiful too.  And it will take the hottest loads you can get in it with no worries.  You may want to change out the sights for hunting but that is easy too.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have hunted with Super Blackhawks since 1977 and put many a deer in the freezer, you can't go wrong with a Ruger 44 magnum.  The Blackhawks are tough and reliable.  If you only want one hand gun the Super Blackhawk with 7.5 inch barrel can't be beat.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 4, 2012)

S&W 29/629 is an awesome gun but you will probably never find one in your budget range unless is has been abused and in bad shape (Or Stolen)  Look at the 
Ruger Blackhawk in 41 mag or 45 Colt, or SBH in 44 mag.
My Blackhawks have 4 5/8 inch barrels, a dream to carry, and have yet to lose a critter.  (Iron sights only so I limit the distance of shots)  The BH in 357 mad is OK but I prefer the 41 and 45 bullets for bigger hole and knock down.  If you go with the 357 mad, I would hunt up some
180 gr bullets to hunt with


----------

